# Ikariam



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello,

Does anybody know if you are allowed to have accounts on more than one world. 

p.s. appologies to the DW alliance, I've gone and got myself banned again. I sent a wave attack out and the bugger withdrew their troops at the last moment. I wont be back until 10/02/2008.


----------

